# Fischerschein adresse andern????



## phantom003 (19. Mai 2009)

Tag Leute!!!

also ich will erstmal sagen, ich bin neu hier und finde die seite voll gut. freuet mich sehr, das ich hier bin.

Nun mein Problem und zwar bin vor kurzem aus Brandenburg nach Trier gezogen und will jetzt wissen ob ich meinen Fischereischein überschreiben bzw die Adresse ändern lassen soll?

Ich habe die Prüfung in Jahre 2007 abgelegt und habe mein unbefristeten Schein bekommn. Ist vllt so wenn ich jetzt den ändere, bekomme ich auch unbefristeten oder doch befristeten?

gruss


----------



## Finke20 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischerschein adresse andern????*

:vik:

Dann erst mal ein |welcome: im Board.
Zu deiner Frage gibt es schon was. Also immer erst die Suchfunktion nutzen, dann |bigeyes|bigeyes und wenn nichts geht Fragen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153934

Gruß finke20 #h


----------

